# Need Science Fair Project Help



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well science fair is coming up (something i really dread. :-() But this year i want to use my aquarium as my project. I have been thinking for a while but nothing really good. Does anyone have any suggestions? Anything would be great;y appreciated :razz:


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot I have to have my topic by next week...arghh i hate science fair


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Try something with how the Nitrogen cycle works in a tank, should be pretty easy with all the info out there and your knowledge of fish. Then get a samll tank, 2.5 or something and take pics of it through each stage of the nitro cycle explaing each step. Then take your tank to the fair with a small fishy or two in it. maybe some small plants and add how they effect the overall state of the aquaria.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmmm I might try that but all of a sudden my science teacher is saying that we need topics by friday so i might do something with erosion and do something with fish next year so i wont be rushed (i make a lot of mistakes whenever i try to cram stuff in)


----------

